# weight of mal



## tom oneill (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi can some one give me some idea what the weight of a 5month old male mal should be approx as i know they are all different and also height Tom


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL...

I think that would depend on a few things.

My latest female was almost 50 lbs at 5 months. My buddy has an adult female that is 4 yrs old that is 45 lbs.

what height/ weight range is your dog expected to be in? and how much does he weigh/measure now?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I heard something that said double the weight at 4 months should roughly equal mature weight.

Id guess that most of the height is there by 10 months, barring growth spurts...13 months for sure height is done Id say, weight done by 2-3 years.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

tom oneill said:


> Hi can some one give me some idea what the weight of a 5month old male mal should be approx as i know they are all different and also height Tom


There is no weight to give for a mali at 5 months or at any age for that matter. The dog can vary from all over the place depending on size of the dog. If you are unsure then post a picture of the dog.


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

Mine was about ~45 at the age. He's 2 in Nov and a lean 76 pounds now. He has a _strong_ inner fat kid and would be 90+ if I'd let his fat ass :lol:. Boy loves food almost as he does toys.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a 16 month old and he is 49 lbs but runs off any extra pounds, just lean and mean


----------



## Court Caldwell (Oct 16, 2011)

My three year old female is on the small size. She is very active and I have trouble keeping her at 45lbs.


----------



## tom oneill (Apr 25, 2010)

how do you post a pic


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

tom oneill said:


> how do you post a pic


Upload it to Photobucket or Flicker and then post the link here in the little photograph icon that shows when you add a new reply to a post


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

tom oneill said:


> Hi can some one give me some idea what the weight of a 5month old male mal should be approx as i know they are all different and also height Tom


How big are you hoping he will be as an adult? That would determine how big he should be at 5 months to meet your expectations.


----------



## Frank Magnetico (Jan 11, 2013)

My male is 14 months and 70lbs. But he is tall and lanky.


----------



## tom oneill (Apr 25, 2010)

i would post a pic but i don't get it right every time i try i am not good on the pc i will be going to the vet next week so will get him weighed


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

you have to go to a vet to weigh your dog, or is 70 lbs over your dead lift limit ? //lol//
...the sarcasm is only partially intentional


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

tom oneill said:


> i would post a pic but i don't get it right every time i try i am not good on the pc i will be going to the vet next week so will get him weighed


LOL.

weigh yourself.

weigh yourself holding dog.

figure out the difference.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You can actually weigh the dog on your house scales.

Place the front half of the dog on the scales, keep him stable - note the weight.

Place the back half of the dog on the scales, keep him stable, note the weight.

The total weight is -/+ 1 kilo or whatever this is in lbs.

It works - I've tried it and examined it against weighing the whole dog at the vet's.


----------



## tom oneill (Apr 25, 2010)

This is the Mal, at 5 months old. Please let me know if the attachment does not work.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

tom oneill said:


> This is the Mal, at 5 months old. Please let me know if the attachment does not work.


Looks fine to me, I'm going for about 15 to 17 kilo's based on the picture which would roughly put him in the 28 to 32 kilo's full grown. Nice looking pup, Tom.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

can't tell a huge amount from that one still shot
a few diff shots when the dog is standing relaxed, a shot from over the top looking down, etc., and a clip with some motion and you might get some better evals for overall proportions 

but nothing looks grossly out of whack in that one. 
so what is your concern weight wise or are you just trying to look ahead and forecast what it will be when it's done growing ?
...can't do that now either 
... just feed it and exercise it properly and it will be what it will be

good fire in the gut will take care of any size limitations, and a lack of the same will not make size an advantage either 

have fun with it


----------

